# Looking to Move...



## Nse007 (Aug 21, 2007)

Dear Brethren,

My wife and I are expecting our first covenant child! What a blessing. As the leader of my family, I've been concerned about where we live. We now live in Seattle, WA, which is the bastion of secular-humanism. 
I'm looking for a place to move that has a strong psalm-singing church (preferably Presbyterian) with a lot of godly families, so that I can have an example as a husband and father, my wife can have godly women examples, and that my children could have godly peer fellowship. I also desire a place where we would not be looked down upon for having many children. The denominations that I've researched that seem to fit this mold are the Presbyterian Reformed, WPCUS, and the RPCGA...I'm sure there's others too.
I hope to have my Doctorate in Music by next year and will be looking for a job anywhere in the country (or world). Any Ideas?

(p.s. I'm not against moving out of the country either)


----------



## JOwen (Aug 21, 2007)

The Free Reformed Churches of North America are a solid confessional, Psalm singing federation, and there is one in Belvue WA!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 21, 2007)

Nse -- Congratulations! That is wonderful news concerning the Lord's blessing to your family. 

As for where to live, you have mentioned some of the most important factors to consider (worship, influences, job). There are usually other factors as well, such as extended family location/relations, health, and other such things. There are many places in the US and in the world where the Lord has gathered and will gather his people, including the Seattle area. If you decide to move, one place that you might consider (out of many possibilities) is Northern Virginia. Like Seattle, I'm sure, it is a (DC) metro area that has much ungodliness all around, but...there are psalm-singing Presbyterian churches around here (including my own) and which desire to serve the Lord as covenant individuals and families. I live here in rural Virginia and my family has been greatly blessed here. That's just my  

May the Lord bless you and yours richly, brother, and direct your steps to his glory and your good.


----------



## Nse007 (Aug 21, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Nse -- Congratulations! That is wonderful news concerning the Lord's blessing to your family.
> 
> As for where to live, you have mentioned some of the most important factors to consider (worship, influences, job). There are usually other factors as well, such as extended family location/relations, health, and other such things. There are many places in the US and in the world where the Lord has gathered and will gather his people, including the Seattle area. If you decide to move, one place that you might consider (out of many possibilities) is Northern Virginia. Like Seattle, I'm sure, it is a (DC) metro area that has much ungodliness all around, but...there are psalm-singing Presbyterian churches around here (including my own) and which desire to serve the Lord as covenant individuals and families. I live here in rural Virginia and my family has been greatly blessed here. That's just my
> 
> May the Lord bless you and yours richly, brother, and direct your steps to his glory and your good.



I was hoping you'd respond brother. Maybe you could PM me with some more details some time.


----------



## jolivetti (Aug 21, 2007)

Nse,

Congratulations on this new life!

I have a couple thoughts. First, I'm a little uncomfortable with the idea of reformed Christians moving away from metropolitan areas. Even though Seattle is quite the bastion of secular humanism, you and your family have the Spirit of God and the Word of God. I would encourage you to make life decisions like this based on confidence in all of Christ's promises (including those about making you holy and those about his kingdom covering the face of the earth.) I find myself continually counseling families to make decisions based on confidence rather than fear, gospel-optimism rather than pessimism. 

To go even further, I would encourage you to build a Biblical vision for your city and neighborhood, a vision which includes how God will use your expanding family for the building of Christ's kingdom. 

Second, there is a strong, Psalm-singing church in Seattle! Perhaps you've already been there, but the RPCNA has a congregation in the Seattle area. I would encourage you to visit there and meet with Pastor Don Piper. 

Their website: www.seattlerpchurch.org 

With Christ's Love,
Jared Olivetti


----------



## Coram Deo (Aug 21, 2007)

And you didn't call me with this bit of news.... Shame......  

WOW........ Congratulations my dear friend.......

I will pray for your wife and your new expecting child......







Nse007 said:


> Dear Brethren,
> 
> My wife and I are expecting our first covenant child! What a blessing. As the leader of my family, I've been concerned about where we live. We now live in Seattle, WA, which is the bastion of secular-humanism.
> I'm looking for a place to move that has a strong psalm-singing church (preferably Presbyterian) with a lot of godly families, so that I can have an example as a husband and father, my wife can have godly women examples, and that my children could have godly peer fellowship. I also desire a place where we would not be looked down upon for having many children. The denominations that I've researched that seem to fit this mold are the Presbyterian Reformed, WPCUS, and the RPCGA...I'm sure there's others too.
> ...


----------



## AV1611 (Aug 21, 2007)

Nse,

Congratulations! This may be of help.


----------



## Nse007 (Aug 21, 2007)

jolivetti said:


> Nse,
> 
> Congratulations on this new life!
> 
> ...



Thank you brother,

I'm very familiar with this position though I reject it. Of course the Lord's will be done if has me stay in Seattle, but the tenor of this thread is where are godly families...my conviction at this point is, go where the christians are...


----------

